# ci sono i giorni di festa nel mio paese



## Shanks78

Buenas noches,

¿sería correcto decir que "la primera semana de agosto es mi preferida porque están los días de fiesta en mi pueblo"?

Aunque se pueda escoger otra frase que suene mejor, sólo me interesaba saber si tecnicamente sería correcta esta.

Mil gracias con antelación por la ayuda.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, il verbo "estar" in questa frase non significa niente, come d'altronde non significherebbe nulla nemmeno in italiano.

Immagino che la frase in italiano che hai pensato sia:

La prima settimana d'agosto è la mia preferita perché _ci sono_ i giorni di festa nel mio paese.


In spagnolo sarebbe, più o meno:

la primera semana de agosto es mi favorita porque en mi pueblo se celebra la fiesta del patrón.

Oppure puoi usare il verbo "caer": 

la fiesta del patrón cae en la primera semana de agosto, mi semana favorita.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me ha ragione neuromante quando dice che una frase originale sbagliata dovrebbe essere tradotta con un'altra frase sbagliata.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Shanks,

Hai dimenticato di inserire la frase originale in italiano.
Non dobbiamo immaginare o tirare a indovinare noi.
Grazie, ti aspettiamo.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Shanks78

Sì, scusa, in effetti la frase in italiano sarebbe stata "La prima settimana d'agosto è la mia preferita perché ci sono i giorni di festa nel mio paese."

In effetti quel "estar" mi suonava malissimo, ed ha perfettamente ragione ursu-lab; però, che spiegazone, dal punto di vista grammaticale, potremmo dare al fatto che "ci sono" in questo caso non si possa tradurre con "estar"?


----------



## infinite sadness

In genere "ci sono" si traduce con "hay"


----------



## ursu-lab

Innanzitutto che nemmeno in italiano ha molto senso quell'"esserci" (vd. frase di Infinite Sadness). 

Una data "cade" o "ricorre" in un certo periodo. Non "c'è". 

Comunque un concetto che esiste in una lingua, non necessariamente può essere reso in un'altra usando gli stessi criteri. Lo spagnolo e l'italiano sono due lingue completamente diverse.

In Spagna le feste si festeggiano, cioè "se celebran", non "ci sono". A meno che non cambi la frase con un articolo indeterminativo:

En mi pueblo hay una fiesta la primera semana de agosto.

Ma il significato è radicalmente distinto.





infinite sadness said:


> In genere "ci sono" si traduce con "hay"



Non è vero: "esserci" può essere, secondo il contesto, "haber" (hay, etc.) "estar" o anche "existir". Dipende, appunto, dal contesto. In questa frase, se si potesse usare con la stessa struttura, sarebbe "estar", perché il sintagma che segue è introdotto da un determinante.

Hay mucha gente (indefinito)
Hay un problema (indefinito, art. indeterminativo)
Hay unos tipos que...
¿Está tu hermana?
Aquí están los libros que tengo que devolverte.
Existe la posibilidad de que...

Fa eccezione "haberlos haylos", o espressioni simili.


----------



## Shanks78

infinite sadness said:


> In genere "ci sono" si traduce con "hay"



"In genere" direi che non è una bellissima definizione. Si traduce con "hay" con articoli indeterminativi, gli indefiniti, "mucho", etc... Io alludevo proprio al fatto che con gli articoli determinativi "ci sono" si può tradurre con "están".

Es. ¿Están los padres de Rocío en casa?

Il problema è che nel caso sopra indicato non si può, però io non riesco a darmi una spiegazione razionale, al di là del fatto che "non mi suona" per niente.


----------



## Shanks78

ursu-lab said:


> Innanzitutto che nemmeno in italiano ha molto senso quell'"esserci" (vd. frase di Infinite Sadness).
> 
> Una data "cade" o "ricorre" in un certo periodo. Non "c'è".
> 
> Comunque un concetto che esiste in una lingua, non necessariamente può essere reso in un'altra usando gli stessi criteri. Lo spagnolo e l'italiano sono due lingue completamente diverse.
> 
> In Spagna le feste si festeggiano, cioè "se celebran", non "ci sono". Non ha senso cercare una spiegazione grammaticale.




Giriamola in questo modo, la questione è sempre la stessa:

Sabato c'è la fiera al mio paese.

Si potrebbe tradurre con "El sábado está la feria en mi pueblo" ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché, "hay dias festivos" non si usa?


----------



## Shanks78

infinite sadness said:


> Perché, "hay dias festivos" non si usa?



Certo che si usa, e con questo? A me interessa sapere, grammaticalmente, il perché la frase in questione è scorretta (anche perché sarebbe facilissimo rigirarla in un altro modo, ma a me interessa proprio l'uso di estar in questo caso, non so se si è capito)


----------



## ursu-lab

Shanks78 said:


> Giriamola in questo modo, la questione è sempre la stessa:
> 
> Sabato c'è la fiera al mio paese.
> 
> Si potrebbe tradurre con "El sábado está la feria en mi pueblo" ?



Forse non mi ero spiegata bene,

Teoricamente sì, ma sinceramente non ho mai sentito questa frase e credo che non la sentirò mai: con gli avvenimenti o eventi culturali o feste o roba del genere, si usa "se celebra", "se organiza", "tendrá lugar" e sinonimi, non si usa il verbo "estar".

È un problema di non corrispondenza semantica e culturale italiano-spagnolo, non di grammatica in senso stretto.

Ti faccio un esempio terra terra. In italiano, parlando del tempo meteorologico, diciamo "oggi c'è caldo/freddo", in spagnolo (almeno in Spagna) si dice "hoy hace calor/frío". Cioè, "esserci", *con questo contesto*, si traduce con "hacer", non con "haber", né con "estar" né tanto meno con "existir".


----------



## Shanks78

ursu-lab said:


> Forse non mi ero spiegata bene,
> 
> Teoricamente sì, ma sinceramente non ho mai sentito questa frase e credo che non la sentirò mai: con gli avvenimenti o eventi culturali o feste o roba del genere, si usa "se celebra", "se organiza", "tendrá lugar" e sinonimi, non si usa il verbo "estar".
> 
> È un problema di non corrispondenza semantica e culturale italiano-spagnolo, non di grammatica in senso stretto.




Sì, direi che è la spiegazione più sensata, grazie mille per l'interessamento.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi dispiace ma continuo a non essere d'accordo: secondo me trasformare una frase italiana insensata in una frase spagnola sensata non significa "tradurre la frase".


----------



## Shanks78

infinite sadness said:


> Mi dispiace ma continuo a non essere d'accordo: secondo me trasformare una frase italiana insensata in una frase spagnola sensata non significa "tradurre la frase".




Cosa c'è di insensato in "Sabato c'è la fiera al mio paese"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Di insensato c'è che la frase "ci sono i giorni di festa nel mio paese" in italiano non ha senso.


----------



## Shanks78

infinite sadness said:


> Di insensato c'è che la frase "ci sono i giorni di festa nel mio paese" in italiano non ha senso.



Avevamo già superato questa questione, erevamo andati un po' avanti nella discussione...


----------



## gatogab

Shanks78 said:


> ¿sería correcto decir que "la primera semana de agosto es mi preferida porque están los días de fiesta en mi pueblo"?


 No.
Se dice que hay días de fiestas.


----------



## honeyheart

Shanks78 said:


> ¿sería correcto decir que "la primera semana de agosto es mi preferida porque están los días de fiesta en mi pueblo"?


A mí me suena mal.  Pero me suena bien, en cambio: "En febrero está el día de los enamorados".  ¿Por qué? Lo estoy pensando...


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> ...en cambio: "En febrero está el día de los enamorados". ¿Por qué? Lo estoy pensando...


 
A Febbraio c'è il giorno degli innamorati, ma nessuno celebrarà tale occorrenza che cade il giorno 14 per mancanza d'amore.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> A mí me suena mal.  Pero me suena bien, en cambio: "En febrero está el día de los enamorados".  ¿Por qué? Lo estoy pensando...



 Sul serio "está" ti sembra naturale in questa frase?

A me sembra più naturale sentire:

El día de los enamorados es/cae en febrero...


Forse quello che vuoi dire è che, *se devi fare un elenco*, allora puoi usare il verbo "estar" (o anche "haber"), per es. guardando un calendario e segnando con una croce le date che ti interessano:

Semana Santa cae en abril, en junio está la verbena de san Juan y en octubre hay una semana de fiesta....

Ma è una lista asettica, che non si riferisce alla *celebrazione *o allo *svolgimento *delle ricorrenze o di altri avvenimenti in un determinato luogo come in:

Sabato c'è la fiera al mio paese.


----------



## gatogab

En febrero está el día de los enamorados, cae de catorce y en tal ocasión los enamorados celebran el amor y gastan un montón de plata montándose en el peso para ello.

PD.
Voy a comprar espejos por si hacen falta, pero no creo.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> En febrero está el día de los enamorados, cae de catorce y en tal ocasión los enamorados celebran el amor y gastan un montón de plata montándose en el peso para ello.
> 
> PD.
> Voy a comprar espejos por si hacen falta, pero no creo.




El día de los enamorados cae de catorce?

Credo che "caer" in questo caso regga: *en /el (día)* catorce.

"Caer" di solito si usa quando a partire dall'esistenza di una ricorrenza, specifichi il giorno esatto in cui "cade", che è variabile.

Cioè, San Valentino è *sempre *il 14 febbraio, non "cade" il 14/2.

Magari si dice, con naturalezza:

El día de los enamorados cae en domingo (perché ogni anno cambia giorno della settimana)
o
El lunes de Pascua cae el 15 de abril (perché ogni anno cambia data)


----------



## gatogab

> A me sembra più naturale sentire:
> El día de los enamorados es/cae en febrero...


Eso pasa cuando se confunden los idiomas.
Soy experto en eso, por lo tanto...


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> En febrero está el día de los enamorados, cae de catorce y en tal ocasión los enamorados celebran el amor y gastan un montón de plata montándose en el peso para ello.
> 
> PD.
> Voy a comprar espejos por si hacen falta, pero no creo.



Sentido absolutamente desconocido y lógica muy improbable en esta expresión ¿La has improvisado?


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> El día de los enamorados cae de catorce? *Sí, del mes de febrero.*


 


Neuromante said:


> Sentido absolutamente desconocido y lógica muy improbable en esta expresión ¿La has improvisado? *Sí, pa' ver si le achuntaba*


 
Neuromante, es un placer dialogar contigo en rosado y pacífico.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Eso pasa cuando se confunden los idiomas.
> Soy experto en eso, por lo tanto...





> El día de los enamorados cae de catorce? *Sí, del mes de febrero.*


Dal Garzanti, il verbo "cadere" in *italiano*:

*8* (_fig_.) capitare: _il Natale quest'anno cade *di *giovedì_ 


Dal dizionario *spagnolo *Cumbre, il verbo "caer":

_la fiesta del Pilar cayó *en *lunes._

Dal dizionario *spagnolo *Seco:

corresponder *ocasionalmente *una fecha a un determinado día de la semana, o mes o estación del año *(compl EN)*:
_como la víspera de San Silvestre cayó *en *lunes_


Da notare l'avverbio "*ocasionalmente*". Cioè:



> "Caer" di solito si usa quando a partire dall'esistenza di una  ricorrenza, specifichi il giorno esatto in cui "cade", che è *variabile*.
> 
> Cioè, San Valentino è *sempre *il 14 febbraio, non "cade" il 14/2.


----------



## ursu-lab

Shanks78 said:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> ¿sería correcto decir que "la primera semana de agosto es mi preferida porque están los días de fiesta en mi pueblo"?
> 
> Aunque se pueda escoger otra frase que suene mejor, sólo me interesaba saber si tecnicamente sería correcta esta.
> 
> Mil gracias con antelación por la ayuda.





> Io alludevo proprio al fatto che con gli articoli determinativi "ci sono" si può tradurre con "están".


Mi è venuto un dubbio.

Non è che volevi sapere come si traduce "c'è" nella frase:

sabato* c'è* la festa del mio paese (che è uguale a "sabato è la festa del mio paese" -> che giorno è sabato?)

In questo caso "esserci" si traduce con "ser":

el sábado *es *la fiesta del patrón.

E, a proposito, un altro caso in cui "esserci" viene tradotto con "ser" è la classica espressione:

c'era una volta...

érase una vez...


----------



## gatogab

> _como la víspera de San Silvestre cayó *en *lunes
> _



Cayó de lunes.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Cayó de lunes.



Vabbè, è come dici tu. Evidentemente i due dizionari (Cumbre e Seco. Quest'ultimo raccoglie solo citazioni "letterarie") che ho citato non sono abbastanza autorevoli...


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Vabbè, è come dici tu.


----------



## Agró

"La primera semana de agosto es mi favorita porque mi pueblo está de fiesta(s)/en fiestas".

Las fiestas de mi pueblo son (en) la primera semana de agosto.

Santiago ha caído en domingo este año.

San Valentín es en febrero/es el 14 de febrero. Este año cayó en lunes/sábado.
(non me lo ricordo).


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Forse quello che vuoi dire è che, *se devi fare un elenco*, allora puoi usare il verbo "estar" (o anche "haber"), per es. guardando un calendario e segnando con una croce le date che ti interessano:
> 
> Semana Santa cae en abril, en junio está la verbena de san Juan y en octubre hay una semana de fiesta


Sí, bien pensado. 

Pero entonces, ¿será que la frase de la consulta nos suena mal solamente porque le falta un "en"?:

_*En* la primera semana de agosto están los días de fiesta en mi pueblo, por eso es mi preferida.

_A mí me suena bien así, ¿ustedes qué dicen?


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> Vabbè, è come dici tu. Evidentemente i due dizionari (Cumbre e Seco. Quest'ultimo raccoglie solo citazioni "letterarie") che ho citato non sono abbastanza autorevoli...



@Gatogab: Questa faccina azzurra qui sopra significa "sarcastico". Come il mio "vabbè, è come dici tu". 
Tra la definizione di un Manuel Seco (se non sai chi sia, puoi leggere qui) che, nel lemma "caer" *scrive chiaramente che regge la preposizione "en"*, e quella di un elenco di citazioni di google, non c'è dubbio che la mia scelta ri*cadrà* sul primo .


@Honeyheart: la frase potrebbe essere girata come scrive Agró, con "ser":



> Las fiestas de mi pueblo son (en) la primera semana de agosto




Ma il dubbio di Shanks78 riguardava l'analisi contrastiva di "esserci" e "ser/estar/haber", per cui quest'esempio non funzionerebbe: va capovolta 

[tempo/data] ci sono le feste.... 

Al singolare non c'è alcun problema:

"la segunda semana de agosto es la fiesta de mi pueblo...."

Ma è al plurale che, a me personalmente, sembra strana:

la segunda semana de agosto son las fiestas....

perché con la data in quella posizione (al singolare e *senza *la preposizione "en") sembra, anche se non lo è, che sia il soggetto del verbo "ser", no?


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> @Gatogab: Questa faccina azzurra qui sopra significa "sarcastico". Come il mio "vabbè, è come dici tu".
> Tra la definizione di un Manuel Seco (se non sai chi sia, puoi leggere qui) che, nel lemma "caer" *scrive chiaramente che regge la preposizione "en"*, e quella di un elenco di citazioni di google, non c'è dubbio che la mia scelta ri*cadrà* sul primo .


 
Respuesta PM


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> e quella di un elenco di citazioni di google, non c'è dubbio che la mia scelta ri*cadrà* dal primo .



Scusa la finta corezzione Ursula, ma credo che Gatogab non riuscirebbe a capirti se metti la preposizione giusta
qua sopra. 
La unica forma giusta è quella messa da Ursula, la preposizione "sul", ma vista la insistenza di Gatogab... ho voluto fare il giocco, non con lo spagnolo, ma con lo italiano


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Scusa la finta correzione Ursula, ma credo che Gatogab non riuscirebbe a capirti se metti la preposizione giusta
> qua sopra.
> L'unica forma giusta è quella messa da Ursula, la preposizione "sul", ma vista la insistenza di Gatogab... ho voluto fare il gioco, non con lo spagnolo, ma con l'italiano


Effettivamente la preposizione giusta in questo caso è *"sul".*
Poi devo aggiungere che la mia insistenza proveniva da un'abitudine e non dal caro Google. Perciò, grazie al suggerimento di Ursu-lab, sono andato a guardare un po' su detto browser e mi son trovato con un sacco di *"cae en*" cosa che mi ha lasciato stupito. Mi sono sentito tradito.
Buon fine settimana, mio caro amico.
PD. quel ricadrà *"dal primo"* mi fa pensare a un poverello sfortunato che tende a cadere sovente dal primo piano.
Poi, ti devo confessare che avevo bisogno di limone per il mio "Pisco Sour"


----------

